# LightZone ZoneMapper for Lightroom?



## Thomas_Krueger (Jan 20, 2009)

The ZoneMapper from LightZone is a pretty good way to adapt the Zone System. Anybody knows if there is a smilar plugin available for Lightroom?
See also the video tutorials #4 + #5 at http://www.lightcrafts.com/learning/index.html


----------

